# Elonva



## lotus123 (Nov 8, 2016)

Dear Girls,

Please help me with any feedback ...
Have any used medicine Elonva 100 or 150 for IVF protocol?
(This is one injection of FSH for 7 days)


----------



## lotus123 (Nov 8, 2016)

Really nobody used Elonva drugs for IVF (as Merional, Gonal  etc.)


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Try posting on the IVF board and you may get a better response.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0


----------



## lotus123 (Nov 8, 2016)

Thank you!!


----------



## KSS (May 12, 2018)

Hi Lotus 123, 

how are you?
I was prescribed Elonva by IB in Alicante and have no idea where to get it from the UK. Did you managed to find it?

Thank you!


----------



## lotus123 (Nov 8, 2016)

Protocol with Elonva was not so good comparing with previous long protocols...


----------

